# Fish?



## Adam87 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was woundering in i put some Goldfish in a water bowl would my tegu eat them and is it good for them?


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 25, 2011)

Goldfish aren't very healthy for them. There are much better choices to feed them. I'll admit, I tried it with Guru once lol (before I knew). He didn't know what to do when they were in water, he would bite at the bowl but didn't really seem to understand how to get the fish. I took the fish out and once they started flopping around he went right for 'em.


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 25, 2011)

Goldfish are BAD for any animal to eat. They contain a chemical that can kill your animal over time. If you want to feed fish, feed salmon, tilapia, or swai. I've also fed canned sardines, though only as a treat.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 25, 2011)

If you want to do live you can try cichlids


----------



## Adam87 (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks for the info i can see if having trouble catching them as well... hes not the brighest crayon in the box i mean he was trying to eat my very large hydrometer the other day after he just ate haha


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 26, 2011)

My Kodo absolutely LOVES silversides. He can eat over a dozen at a time. If he isn't interested in food, putting a fish or two in the dish gets his attention real quick.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 26, 2011)

I used cichlids with mine. His gotten better at it now, he'll get in her tub now to get them. I think he perfers the crawfish however. But like everyone else said, no to goldfish they are very sick animals and often contain some nasty stuff.


----------

